# سؤال الي اهل الخبرة في صناعة وتعبئة المبيدات الحشرية



## شادي محمد الشال (1 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كنت اريد من الافاضل اصحاب الخبرة تركيبات للحشرات الزاحفة والحشرات الطائر للمنازل 
انا معايا تركيبة والمواد الفعالة هيا ميلاثيون - ولانت 
ولكني وجدت انها تقريبا مضرة بالصحة العامة وغير امنة 
فانا انشأت مصنع صغير للانتاج العجينة الخاصة بالصراصير والنمل والمبيد الحشري السائل 
فاريد الماشورة من اهل الخبرة*​​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (30 أبريل 2014)

وفقك الله و اهم شيء الاهتمام بالسلامه و الصحه المهنيه لك و للعاملين معك


----------



## mido_lordship (30 أبريل 2014)

شادي محمد الشال قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كنت اريد من الافاضل اصحاب الخبرة تركيبات للحشرات الزاحفة والحشرات الطائر للمنازل
> انا معايا تركيبة والمواد الفعالة هيا ميلاثيون - ولانت
> ...



حضرتك انسي سكة اللانت دي نهائي .............. اولا هو بيتم استخدامه في تطبيق اني يعني هاتخلط وتحط معاه مادة جاذبة سكرية وترش في وقتها فلو خزنت عشان تبيع للمستهلك بتحصل مشاكل ثانيا خطر جدااااااااااا ومحتاج متخصصين لاستخدامه بامان يعني ماينفعش للمنازل ثاثلا وده الاهم الباتش الجديدة معادتش بتشتغل مع الذباب اصلا ..... فحضرتك هاتتجه لمبيد من مجموعة البيروثرويد المخلق هايوفي معاك بالغرض ده عن المبيد اما عن تجهيز بديل لكيروسين عديم الرائحة عليك وع الباشمهندس احمد عثمان


----------

